# needs criticizing on my bulk diet



## ricky1989 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi I am new to bodybuilding and don't really have that much of and idea on my food and would like some advice. i am 24 height is 5ft10 and i weigh 10st 6. I have always been your typical hard gainer and have found it really hard to put on weight and now i think it is time for a change my diet so far looks like this.

Meal 1: poached eggs with half a can of beans, 3 bacon and 3slices of toast then a banana and a calorie shake.

meal 2: chicken fillet stuffed with cheese and 250grams of rice.

meal 3: tuna pasta bake.

meal 4. steak, sweet potato,roast potato, green beans and spinach then after a calorie shake 

meal 5: all full tub of ben and jerrys peanut butter flavour ice cream 500mls

meal 6: a cal shake and a peace of fruit. 

that is my meal plan so far each calorie shake has 600 cals in it and 10 grams of protein i shall also be using optimum mass for after my workouts witch is 40grams of protein and 1200cals.  is there anything i can add or do? thank you.


----------



## Brutus (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey bud -

There are some good ideas within this diet however there are quite a few things that could definitely use tweaking. Here are some of my suggestions and I hope they will be helpful:

-Ditch the "calorie shakes". There are tons of calorie dense foods that your body will be able to utilize much better than a tub of powder mixed with milk/water. For example, when I bulk I like to eat a lot of ground turkey or ground beef (85% lean will provide over 400 cals per 8 oz) and simply mix it in a bowl with some brown or white rice and a green veggie of choice. Other calorie-dense foods could be: oats, rice, nuts/nut butters, olive oil, whole milk, etc. (a google search for "clean calorie-dense foods" will give you tons of ideas)

-If you want to have toast in the morning try to make it Ezekiel toast and think about putting some PB on it too

-Your body will not thank you for meal 5, especially not day after day.

-For your last meal get some protein in. Whole eggs/egg whites is a really easy way to do this and I find it's easy to get down before bed. Think of replacing the fruit with a healthy fat choice.

Basically in order to put on the quality size you're looking for you have to eat clean food sources and make sure you are taking in the proper amounts of protein, healthy fats, and complex carbohydrates. I have had many self-proclaimed "hard gainer" friends who have tried every diet technique under the sun and not seen any results until they finally buckled down and ate a high-calorie, clean food diet.


----------



## ricky1989 (Mar 20, 2014)

thanks for that mate I shall tweak it round a bit.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 20, 2014)

Do what I suggest in that article in my sig. Your muscles are mostly water and blood. Train them to hold more. Easiest way by far to gain weight fast that's not fat. Will enable you to lift more and that will create lasting muscle Gaines that are not water or blood.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 20, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Do what I suggest in that article in my sig. Your muscles are mostly water and blood. Train them to hold more. Easiest way by far to gain weight fast that's not fat. Will enable you to lift more and that will create lasting muscle Gaines that are not water or blood.



wheres the article?


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 20, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> wheres the article?



It is in my sig. Here http://ericslogic.wordpress.com/2012/09/18/how-to-put-on-weight-get-big/


----------



## Seeker (Mar 20, 2014)

A gallon of water during a workout?  No thanks.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 20, 2014)

Seeker said:


> A gallon of water during a workout?  No thanks.



Drink it throughout the day then. Or choose one of the other methods. Aside roids, those are OPs options.


----------



## shenky (Mar 20, 2014)

Brutus said:


> Hey bud -
> 
> There are some good ideas within this diet however there are quite a few things that could definitely use tweaking. Here are some of my suggestions and I hope they will be helpful:
> 
> ...



Although I do like Ezekial bread, it's so not paramount, nor will it make or break his diet. I also disagree that he needs to ditch his calorie shakes ASAP. It's my opinion that real food is always better, but if you're on the go or having a hard time fitting in the extra calories, a couple of shakes can be helpful. With the diet he's looking at now, sure it's really not necessary; looking at it right now I can see so much space for real food.




ricky1989 said:


> Hi I am new to bodybuilding and don't really have that much of and idea on my food and would like some advice. i am 24 height is 5ft10 and i weigh 10st 6. I have always been your typical hard gainer and have found it really hard to put on weight and now i think it is time for a change my diet so far looks like this.
> 
> Meal 1: poached eggs with half a can of beans, 3 bacon and 3slices of toast then a banana and a calorie shake.
> 
> ...






This is just what I'd do. Mind you, I'm estimating total calories
*
Meal 1)* I'd replace your 3 pieces of toast with 1 1/2  cups of oatmeal. Right there you have 450 calories. Add 1 cup milk, you have yourself 600 calories. Add 2 generous spoonfuls PB, you've got yourself 900 calories. Keep the bacon, and banana, lose the shake for this meal.

1250 calories

*Meal 2)*this meal is about 650 calories, if you're eating 1 full cup of rice. Throw some olive oil on that rice and you got yourself 800.

chx + cheese + oil = 800 calories

*Meal 3)* Be generous with the pasta. Add a generous portion of cheese, maybe a little bit of oil for this meal as well. I don't like the idea of eating tuna EVERYDAY because mercury, but it's your brain.

tuna + pasta + cheese + oil = 800 calories?
*
Meal 4)* I'd lose the shake for this meal as well (use it for meal 5). Just throw some cheese on that potato, add 1 cup of beans you were going to eat for breakfast, maybe a little rice). I personally eat a shit load of beans and rice because its so cheap.

1 cup beans + 1/2 cup rice + potatoes + veggies + cheese + steak = 950 cal

*
Meal 5) *Lose the ice cream. Like really, lose it. Those 2 scoops of weight gainer shake? Use it in this meal. 1200 calories, add peanutbutter, maybe some oats. Bam, that's A LOT of calories in one meal.

2 scoop shake + PB + oats = 1550 calories

*Meal 6) *Eat the fruit,

 you have over 5k calories here. Probably don't need all of them, but if calories is what you want, there ya go


----------



## ricky1989 (Mar 20, 2014)

thanks for everyone's input and i did try ditch the shakes today and put more food in but i  felt physically sick and had to stop eating it so they have to stay but i have ditched the ice cream out of it and i shall start with the oats tomorrow morning. Great help guys


----------



## ricky1989 (Mar 20, 2014)

but 4litres  of water seems quite alot for a 60 minute session i normally manage to drink 1.5 litres any more than that and i think i would be to bloated to move.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 20, 2014)

Need some better details on your diet and training. 
What time are these meals at? What are the portion sizes, of your chicken, steak, tuna pasta and potato portions? How many pouches eggs are you eating. 
Its hard to know your exact in take because these factors are missing. 
What does your training program look like, how many days a week etc. And how long have you been doing this for.


----------



## ricky1989 (Mar 20, 2014)

meal 1 is 3 eggs 3 bacon half a tin of beans and 3 pieces of nuts and seeds bread and its at 7:00am 
meal 2 is 100grams of chicken with 250grams of rice 10:00am
meal 3 is pasta bake with 100grams of chicken and 1 tin of tuna 200grams of pasta 13:30pm
meal 4 300grams of steak a nice portion of veg and tates. 16:30pm
meal 5 full tub of ben and jerrys but i am swapping that now for a shake and 300grams of cottage cheese 19:00pm
meal 6 is at 10:00pm i have been doing that for 2weeks now.

i am training 5 days a week an hour a day at 6pm

monday: arms 

tuesday: chest & abs 

wednesday: back & traps

thursday: arms

friday: legs 

sorry if this looks amature i do not know how to word it.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 20, 2014)

ricky1989 said:


> but 4litres  of water seems quite alot for a 60 minute session i normally manage to drink 1.5 litres any more than that and i think i would be to bloated to move.



Without chemical enhancement you can eat extra calories and workout like mad and maybe gain one or two pounds a week. That's not all muscle so ultimately your getting fat too. Unless you do it even slower and gain one pound of muscle a week. Either way that's slow. If that's good for you then by all means it's the way everyone else does it so go ahead. But if you want to see rapid gains without the chemical enhancement or by getting fat too then the water and the other 4 things I mention are needed. No fat gain to boot.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 20, 2014)

What are your goals Ricky. What is it that you are trying to accomplish. And in what time frame. 
Can you get a little more detailed on your workouts. How many exercises and reps at what weight on each set. How long have you been working out. I know you said that you are new But how new?
And I do see some tweaks that need to be done to your diet.


----------



## ricky1989 (Mar 20, 2014)

I shall certainly give it a go I am thinking of taking creatine glutamine and that aswell before a workout.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 20, 2014)

ricky1989 said:


> I shall certainly give it a go I am thinking of taking creatine glutamine and that aswell before a workout.



If you're eating enough protein from food or powder there's no need to get glutamine. Creatine could be beneficial for you though and is almost always a good choice.


----------



## ricky1989 (Mar 20, 2014)

I am trying to bulk up I am quite ripped as it is but thats due to being skinny. i have been training for a couple of weeks.

arms: 
machine bicep curls 4sets 8reps
dumbell curls 4sets 8reps 
tricep pushdowns 4sets 8reps 
hammer curls 4sets 8reps
shoulder press 4sets 8reps 
ez bar curl 4sets 8 reps 

tuesday: chest and abs

cable cross over 4sets 8reps
bench press 4sets 8 reps 
incline bench press 4sets 8 reps 
dumbell press 4sets 8reps 
machine press 4sets 8reps 
weighted sit ups 4sets to failure 
hanging leg raises 4sets to failure 
side crunches 4sets to failure

wednesday: back and traps

pulldowns 4sets 8 reps 
deadlifts 4sets 8reps
bent over row 4sets 8 reps 
weighted pull ups 4sets 8reps 
one arm row 4sets 8reps each arm
shrugs 4sets to failure 

thursday is the same as monday 

friday: legs

leg press 4sets 8 reps
leg raises 4 sets 8 repes 
squats 4sets 8 reps 
hack squats 4sets 8reps
leg extensions 4sets to failure


----------



## ricky1989 (Mar 20, 2014)

could you suggest any other supplements what would be beneficial please the more info the better.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 20, 2014)

ricky1989 said:


> but 4litres  of water seems quite alot for a 60 minute session i normally manage to drink 1.5 litres any more than that and i think i would be to bloated to move.



You do not have to drink that much water during your workout. That statement is FLAWED.  Although the theory is ok and it does work, you can not use the same volume of water for everyone. Example.  If you tell a 200lb man he needs to drink a gallon for this to work you can not expect the same 140lb man to drink the same. Its dependent on your weight and work out intensity. You can drink too much water in too short of a period of time and it will be detrimental to your body.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 20, 2014)

Ricky you are 146lb correct?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 20, 2014)

ricky1989 said:


> could you suggest any other supplements what would be beneficial please the more info the better.



Ricky, while you are bulking the only thing you need to focus on is food. Like doc said, creatine is a good option and that's about it. Don't waste your money on other supplements.


----------



## ricky1989 (Mar 20, 2014)

correct mate.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 20, 2014)

ricky1989 said:


> could you suggest any other supplements what would be beneficial please the more info the better.



The ones I take are creatine, whey protein, vitamin D3, multi, NAC, taurine, melatonin, and a pre workout. None of those are bulking specific though. I use them bc I've assessed I need them or they can be of benefit to me. As Seeker mentioned, your concentration shouldn't be on supplements. It should be on creating an entire nutritional plan that MAY include certain supplements that target the weak areas of your diet.


----------



## ricky1989 (Mar 20, 2014)

I shall just get some creatine then, does it matter if its powder or capsules?


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 20, 2014)

ricky1989 said:


> meal 1 is 3 eggs 3 bacon half a tin of beans and 3 pieces of nuts and seeds bread and its at 7:00am
> meal 2 is 100grams of chicken with 250grams of rice 10:00am
> meal 3 is pasta bake with 100grams of chicken and 1 tin of tuna 200grams of pasta 13:30pm
> meal 4 300grams of steak a nice portion of veg and tates. 16:30pm
> ...



OK Ricky you want to bulk up?....you have to lift heavy and eat. to do it with out gaining just a bunch of fat, it takes time and dedication. one of the best things that you can do is to find yourself a workout partner if possible. with a partner you push and drive each other and it allows you to lift heavier because you'll have a spotter, and its just more fun. 
at your body weight of aprox 146, if I have that correct, 10stones plus 6 = 146lbs. you should be eating about 30 grams of protein per sitting. or roughly 1-1.5 grams of protein per body pound a day. 
an egg is about 5 grams of protien each and 100g of chicken =about 15 g protein, so you are lacking in meals 1 and 2. meal 4 looks like your best meal. 
if youre training is intense, just eat all you can and keep it semi clean. 
I would add more protein to meal 1 and add some oatmeal, porridge or cream of wheat. along with some fruit.make meal 1 your largest meal of the day. you just slept for 8 hours or so with no food, so chow down. 
get rid of that ice-cream. if you do want to have it, eat it post workout. 
you're a hard gainer so what I would do is, drink your weight gainer shake you are speaking of "immediately" within 20-30 minutes after your work out, and then eat a meal 1 hour later. 
carbs are critical post workout. your body will utilize liquid quicker. this is why I drink a shake post work out and then a meal to fallow an hour later. by the time you cook that meal, eat it and your body breaks it down, you have already utilized the gainer shake and are ready to absorb the meal. you are getting twice the protien and carbs and getting it into you quicker rather than you just had a meal by its self. 
  Shakes are fine, they are a great tool.  just know that shakes are an ADDITION not a REPLACEMENT. Solid food is always best, but shakes in between meals is a great way to keep protein intake high and is better than nothing at all if you dont have the time to eat a meal or just cant stomach one at the time. I drink several shakes through out the day IN BETWEEN MY MEALS. 
 your shakes should be 30g of protein, get rid of the 10g ones you're using. 
    I notice between meal 4 and 6 you are going 5 1/2 hours without food except for the ice cream. switch that up to real food.


----------



## ricky1989 (Mar 20, 2014)

got ya I am going to print this out my training sets and reps is that ok if i stick to what you are saying?


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 20, 2014)

ricky1989 said:


> got ya I am going to print this out my training sets and reps is that ok if i stick to what you are saying?



sure, id be interested in seeing how much weight you are lifting on every set for every exercise if you want to type it out.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ricky, it looks like the guys have you squared away pretty good already.  I want to second the oats and milk though.  Rolled oats are relatively cheap and very healthy for you.  Throw some honey and raisins on that bad boy and bam!...carbs galore.  And milk is a great natural source of branch chain amino acids.  Drink a big glass with every meal if you can.  

Also, you need some dips in your workout.  Weighted if you can, but if not just do them.  

Other than creatine as any supplements to take, try HMB, or Hydroxymethyl Butyrate.  It's a metabolite of the essential amino acid leucine.  There are more than half a dozen articles in the Journal of Applied Physiology referencing studies of HMB's efficacy as a supplement and probably the only one that actually works besides creatine.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 21, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> You do not have to drink that much water during your workout. That statement is FLAWED.  Although the theory is ok and it does work, you can not use the same volume of water for everyone. Example.  If you tell a 200lb man he needs to drink a gallon for this to work you can not expect the same 140lb man to drink the same. Its dependent on your weight and work out intensity. You can drink too much water in too short of a period of time and it will be detrimental to your body.



If that's your pic then your yoked no doubt. Therefore you know your shit. But with all due respect, aside from the body weight difference, it's not flawed. As said above you can just drink it all during the day instead if you wish. Though I got insane results doing it during my workout. I would urge you to read it and try it before saying its flawed. Although I suspect you were only referring to the body weight portion of it. 

I have even been fired from my personal training job because my boss thought I was roiding because I gained 30lbs in 30 days by simply following my advice in the article. So for me, there is no flaw.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> If that's your pic then your yoked no doubt. Therefore you know your shit. But with all due respect, aside from the body weight difference, it's not flawed. As said above you can just drink it all during the day instead if you wish. Though I got insane results doing it during my workout. I would urge you to read it and try it before saying its flawed. Although I suspect you were only referring to the body weight portion of it.
> 
> I have even been fired from my personal training job because my boss thought I was roiding because I gained 30lbs in 30 days by simply following my advice in the article. So for me, there is no flaw.



I think what Jax is talking about is that you can't make blanket statements regarding fluid intake. Your needs are very different from mine which are different from the next persons. For example if I drink 1 gallon of water a day I get dehydrated after about 3days. I need 1.5-2gallons each and every day. A 150lb newbie would likely not need such a high intake of water.  Hotter climates necessitate higher water intake. Things like that. To say you need to drink a gallon during your workout disregards the fluid intake for the rest of the day and doesn't take individual differences into account. Saying you gained 30lbs in 30days is misleading bc it wasn't all or even mostly muscle. I'm assuming most of us are interested in muscle mass not just mass in general. Do you have any body composition numbers from this time to better gauge the effects of your regimen?


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 21, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I think what Jax is talking about is that you can't make blanket statements regarding fluid intake. Your needs are very different from mine which are different from the next persons. For example if I drink 1 gallon of water a day I get dehydrated after about 3days. I need 1.5-2gallons each and every day. A 150lb newbie would likely not need such a high intake of water.  Hotter climates necessitate higher water intake. Things like that. To say you need to drink a gallon during your workout disregards the fluid intake for the rest of the day and doesn't take individual differences into account. Saying you gained 30lbs in 30days is misleading bc it wasn't all or even mostly muscle. I'm assuming most of us are interested in muscle mass not just mass in general. Do you have any body composition numbers from this time to better gauge the effects of your regimen?



*sigh* Yea that's what I was saying he prob meant - I just said body weight relation. 2 gallons wow. I thought mine was high. Here is a quote from the short article which refers to lasting "real" Gaines....

"Three: My preferred method of gaining weight. Supplement with Creatine, L-Glutamine, L-Arginine/L-Citrulline/L-Ornithine, Protein, and lots of Water. Your muscles are around 75% water and 25% blood and tissue (the tissue is made of protein). Creatine and L-Glutamine will turn your muscles into a sponge. Very literally, the more water you drink the bigger your muscles will become. L-Arginine/L-Citrulline/L-Ornithine will pump your muscles full of blood. In short, these supplements will dilate your blood vessels and permanently fill them with more blood. Lots of protein will ensure the muscle tissue has adequate fuel to build solid and lasting gains. And lastly, drink at least a gallon of water a day to allow the supplements to do there job and to maximize their effects. The only negative here is that most of the newly found weight will come on in the form of water (better than fat!). But you will get big and strong very fast. *That strength and size will equate to lifting heavier weight which in turn will build bigger lasting muscles (and thats not water!).*"


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't have any before and afters - cuz I'm dumb wish I did lol. But you can see direct proof here in my portfolio - I modeled full time for years. I went up and down by 30 lbs 100 times. Seriously. Too many times to count. http://www.ericwwatson.com/eric-watsons-modeling-portfolio.php. Respectfully, I do know a thing or two, as I'm sure you do  Not just talking out my ass.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 21, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> If that's your pic then your yoked no doubt. Therefore you know your shit. But with all due respect, aside from the body weight difference, it's not flawed. As said above you can just drink it all during the day instead if you wish. Though I got insane results doing it during my workout. I would urge you to read it and try it before saying its flawed. Although I suspect you were only referring to the body weight portion of it.
> 
> I have even been fired from my personal training job because my boss thought I was roiding because I gained 30lbs in 30 days by simply following my advice in the article. So for me, there is no flaw.



yes that would be me, decades of hard work there and yes I do know my shit, although I do not know everything nor am I claiming I do. . 
   I said the statement is flawed, not the process. there is a difference between drinking a gallon of water through out the day and drinking it during your workout, this kid is saying his workouts are only 60 min. a gallon of water in 60 min for a 146lbs kid is too much. http://voices.yahoo.com/water-intoxication-much-water-too-much-201296.html?cat=5
I said the statement in your article is flawed, which it is because it says to drink a gallon of water "DURING EVERY WORKOUT".
 and if you reread my post I say, the theory is ok and I does work. I actually do just about the same as you describe. I use L-arginine, L-ornithine creatine ect. 
although I found it works better if you use an intra workout creatine during your work out, L-arginine before and L-glutimine and L-Ornitine after. 
I take a 320z Gatarade bottle fill it with water add my Jetmass( intra workout creatine) and some Amino powder. I take that to the gym and down it within the first 30 min, then I refill the bottle at the water fountain another 2 times thats 96 ounces total. sometimes Im able to fill it a 3rd time that would equal 128 oz, 1 gallon and that can be difficult for even me to do sometimes and i weigh around 252 right now. and my workouts are appox 2 hours, not an hour.  now try that with a 146pound guy and i dont think its going to happen. if he did it through out the day that would be different but your article says to drink a gallon during every workout.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 21, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> yes that would be me, decades of hard work there and yes I do know my shit, although I do not know everything nor am I claiming I do. .
> I said the statement is flawed, not the process. there is a difference between drinking a gallon of water through out the day and drinking it during your workout, this kid is saying his workouts are only 60 min. a gallon of water in 60 min for a 146lbs kid is too much. http://voices.yahoo.com/water-intoxication-much-water-too-much-201296.html?cat=5
> I said the statement in your article is flawed, which it is because it says to drink a gallon of water "DURING EVERY WORKOUT".
> and if you reread my post I say, the theory is ok and I does work. I actually do just about the same as you describe. I use L-arginine, L-ornithine creatine ect.
> ...



Ya ya I figured that's what you were saying. And thank you for bringing that to my attention. I will add that bit in there. Another eye is always good  One gallon can be a bit much sometimes but in doing so by the time you walk out of the gym (as you know) your muscles are literally exploding. But I do not do this regularly - haven't in quite some time actually. As it obviously does tend to bloat you a bit. But it's just water you piss it out.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 21, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> I don't have any before and afters - cuz I'm dumb wish I did lol. But you can see direct proof here in my portfolio - I modeled full time for years. I went up and down by 30 lbs 100 times. Seriously. Too many times to count. http://www.ericwwatson.com/eric-watsons-modeling-portfolio.php. Respectfully, I do know a thing or two, as I'm sure you do  Not just talking out my ass.



thats a great portfolio, protein.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 21, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Ya ya I figured that's what you were saying. And thank you for bringing that to my attention. I will add that bit in there. Another eye is always good  One gallon can be a bit much sometimes but in doing so by the time you walk out of the gym (as you know) your muscles are literally exploding. But I do not do this regularly - haven't in quite some time actually. As it obviously does tend to bloat you a bit. But it's just water you piss it out.



its a great little trick, I actually just stumble upon it one day my self when I was trying out different creatines. I noticed the intra workout creatine during your workout would actually pull right into your muscle while you were working out as you need it. refill the water bottle a couple more times and you are walking out of the gym jacked and with one hell of a pump. I think this method works much better than taking creatine pre or post work out. its a great cell volumizer and muscle hydrater.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 21, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> thats a great portfolio, protein.



Thanks bro  That was a lifetime ago. Are you lean at 250? Either way that's huge. I got to 270lbs once but I was a fat f**k. Strong as hell though. Lifting was fun then. Now I lift like a little girl in comparison.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 21, 2014)

Needs more peanut butter


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 21, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> its a great little trick, I actually just stumble upon it one day my self when I was trying out different creatines. I noticed the intra workout creatine during your workout would actually pull right into your muscle while you were working out as you need it. refill the water bottle a couple more times and you are walking out of the gym jacked and with one hell of a pump. I think this method works much better than taking creatine pre or post work out. its a great cell volumizer and muscle hydrater.



I agree 100%. I stopped doing it I guess because I'm trying to stay at 210 and just lean out. If i do that I gain a pound a day. Prob not typical but that's how I respond to it.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 21, 2014)

in a perfect world you'd drink your water and take all those supps. Take 250 grams of protein a day (again dependent on your weight). Take chemical enhancements. F-ing do squats and deadies all day long and you could easily put on 50 lbs in a summer. That's easy. The trick is keeping it. I have not been able to find that trick yet. I always ultimately get sick or bored or loose focus in some other way and my body goes right back to 210 eventuallly. That's why I am now just trying to enhance my natural body and not try to change its base structure. So when I do loose focus (not if) I don't loose 6 months of work.


----------



## ricky1989 (Mar 21, 2014)

bench pressing 50kgs
squatting 90kgs
deadlifiting 80kgs
hammer curls 12.5kgs
dumbell press 17.5kgs
ez barcurl is around 30kg 

I don't know the others properly as there mainly on the machine but i shall check it out when i go later.


----------

